

Nvidia Sues Samsung and Qualcomm, Seeks to Block Galaxy S5, Note 4 - em3rgent0rdr
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/09/nvidia-sues-samsung-qualcomm-seeks-to-block-galaxy-s5-note-4/

======
em3rgent0rdr
unfortunate that nvidia will chose the route of lawsuits instead of
competition.

